# What does he want from me?



## elrose06 (Apr 17, 2010)

My husband of 4 years told me a couple of weeks ago that he wants a divorce. We've had a tumultuous relationship and I can't say that I disagree with his decision this time. 

He's currently unemployed and stays home with our 2 year old so we agreed that he can stay until he gets on his feet. We've had a terrible couple of months and are both a bit shell-shocked. I am still emotional about this loss and failure where he is just numb.

Here is my issue: he wants us to be "civil" to each other while we live in the same house. I'm fine with that but I don't know what he expects from me. He's been getting upset with me because now I seem distant when we talk and this is creating a new argument of its own. 

He's gone from being my husband to a roommate in the span of a couple of weeks and I can't figure this out. He can't be my best friend anymore so what do I need to talk to him about besides the house and baby? He wants the divorce and it seems like I end up in tears every time we have a conversation. What does he want from me?


----------



## stbxhmaybe (Apr 29, 2010)

My only advice would be to give it time. 

Time heals everything, yet it may still end up in divorce. If you don't want divorce and want to fight for your marriage wait and maybe when things start to get less stressful tell him if he'd be willing to go to counseling because you still value your marriage and still love him.

A lot of couples divorce because one or both are too proud to say what they are feeling. Some could be saved if either one, or both expressed their desire and love instead of taking the easy way out.

Do not do it for your baby, do it if you still love him. The best for children is to see a healthy marriage or a healthy separated mom and dad. 

Good luck and be strong, remember also that nothing you can do or say can change his feelings. If he still loves you he will come back to you, if not at least you tried and can walk away w/o regret.

Peace be with you


----------

